# Koi hat Schwarzen kleinen Fleck an der Flosse!!!!



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Hi,

mein Orenji Matsuba hat oben an der Hinterflosse einen kleinen Schwarzen fleck was kann das sein???Das Bild ist schon älter, aber an der stelle ist der Fleck!!!Das wasser richt auch ziemlich nach Fisch was noch nie so war.



Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

kannst du ein Foto davon machen?

sonst wird's bisschen schwer mit raten 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Wird sehr schwer werden den Fisch wieder raus zu bekommen die rauschen ja ab wenn ich an den Teich geh.Das heist bis ich den Koi raus habe ist dem sein Puls auf 180 !!!!Vieleicht kann mann schon mal so eine grobe schätzung machen wird ja nicht so viele Krankheiten geben mit einem Schwarzen Fleck!!Aber ihr kennt euch ja eh besser aus wie ich!!! 
Muss ich was beachten wegen dem nach Fisch stinkendem Wasser???


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Ein schwarzer Fleck muß nix heißen. Kann von der Sonne kommen. Wäre jetzt aber schon arges Kaffeesatzlesen. Beobachte einfach weiter, ob sich was verändert. Sonst hilft nur rausfangen, oder an die Hand locken, um die Stelle zu begutachten.

Wenn dass Wasser übel riecht, solltest Du schleunigst die Wasserwerte messen. (Nitrit, Ammonium, Ammoniak, PH-Wert)


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Meine Werte!!

ph=7,5 - 8,0
O2=5-8 mg/l Wasserteperatur:25°

Wie messe ich den den KH und GH ich habe in meinem Päckchen keine skalar für die Werte und in der Beschreibung steht folgendes:

Anmerkung:erfolgt der Farbumschlag bereits nach dem ersten Tropfen, so liegt der Meßwert bei 0-1° dh.Die bis zum Farbumschlag verbrauchte Zahl der Tropfen entspricht dem Härtegrad des Wassers (1 Tropfen Testflüssigkeit= 1° dh).


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

du hast den tetra test...da steht eh schon alles was du wissen musst:
nach jedem tropfen schüttelst du den behälter ganz leicht. sobald sich das wasser deutlich verfärbt (das geht ganz schnell). Hörst du auf mit dem eintropfen... die anzahl der tropfen, die du bis dahin gebraucht hast ist die Härte...

also, wenn sich die flüssigkeit nach dem 10. Tropfen von rot auf grün verfärbt dann hast du eine GH von 10.

gleiches gilt für KH, nur andere Farben 

es ist egal wie grün das grün oder wie gelb das gelb nachher ist, nur die anzahl der Tropfen ist wichtig


aber, viel wichtiger sind die Nitrit und NItrat Werte... wenn Du den Test-Kasten hast an den ich gerade denke dann fehlen dir genau diese zwei Tests... die musst du extra kaufen. Sind kleine dunkelblaue schachteln mit NO2 (Nitrit) und NO3 (Nitrat) drauf...
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Also GH und KH habe sich schon nach dem ersten tropfen gefärbt!!!
das heißt 0-1° dh oder ein bissen mehr!Sorry aber ich will lieber auf nummer sicher gehen.Welche Farbe muss es ereichen damit ich weiß das ich keine Tropfen mehr rein machen muss!!!Egal welche farbe hauptsache es färbt sich, oder eine Bestimmte Farbe??


Danke für das Helfen!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

nein, du missverstehst da was...

also, Beispiel GH:
nach dem ersten Tropfen wird das Wasser ROT... das ist gut... und nach dem x-ten Tropfen wird das wasser plötzlich GRÜN, und dann hast du die Anzahl der Tropfen die die GH aussagt.... 

Beispiel KH
erster tropfen --> Blau
x-ter Tropfen --> Gelb


nun klar?
Wichtig ist wann das wasser GRÜN (bei GH) bzw. GELB (bei KH) wird

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

AHHHH!!!Jetzt so langsam aber sicher habe ich es verstanden.Und bei wieviel Grad Wassertemperatur muss ich mir sorgen machen???



Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dass Wasser übel riecht, solltest Du *schleunigst* die Wasserwerte messen. (Nitrit, Ammonium, Ammoniak, PH-Wert)



Leute, Leute.... wird hier jetzt schon wegen einer virtuellen Geruchsprobe die Paniktrommel gerührt?   

Wer im Teich Nitrit und Co. mittlerweile schon riechen kann, sollte sich umgehend in einem Labor auf paranormale Begabungen hin checken lassen. Und wenn man es tatsächlich schafft das Ammoniak im Wasser zu erschnüffeln, dann dürfte das die Wochen zuvor daran eingegangenen Fische auch nicht mehr stören. 



@Maurix

Sollte das Ganze etwa wie auf dem unteren Bild ausgesehen haben, dann könnte es sich um eine Karpfenlaus (Argulus) gehandelt haben.








MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei wieviel Grad Wassertemperatur muss ich mir sorgen machen???
> Danke



Huh? Wie kommst Du jetzt auf die Wassertemperatur? Die ist vollkommen egal... HÄRTEGRADE und TEMPERATURGRADE sind zwei paar Schuhe...
Lies in der netten Broschüre nach die bei Deinem Test dabei war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das ganz nett dort erklärt.



			
				Juergen-h schrieb:
			
		

> wird hier jetzt schon wegen einer virtuellen Geruchsprobe die Paniktrommel gerührt?


hier rührt und trommelt keiner. Die einzige (richtige) Aussage war hingegen, dass man, wenn man ungereimtheiten in der Wasserqualität vermutet diese erst einmal messen sollte! Und das ist gut so.

Wenn man Ammonium riechen kann dann sind alle schwarzen Flecken Karpfenläuse. ;-) 

Also, nirgends Panik zu sehen
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo Maurix!

Lass dich bitte von solchen Aussagen, wie von Jürgen-h getätigt, nicht weiter verunsichern.

Besorge dir einfach die erforderlichen Tests und teste durch.
Die benötigst Du so oder so. Und wenn dabei nichts herauskommt, sehen wir hier in aller Ruhe weiter. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir hier die Sache dann gemeinsam klären können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Also ich geh mir dann mal so zwei tester holen!!!Aber kann es auch sein das dass Wasser so nach Fissch richt weil es sehr warm ist???Das ist wie Blumenkohl roh richt man ihn nicht aber wenn man ihn kocht stinkt der dir die ganze bude voll!!! 

Ach und der fleck auf dem Bild sieht nicht so aus wie bei mir!!!viel größer als bei mir.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Hi Doogie,



			
				Doogie schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man Ammonium riechen kann dann sind alle schwarzen Flecken Karpfenläuse. ;-)


Wenn man das kann, dann sind noch ganz andere Dinge gaaaanz anders, weswegen ich auch eher auf Ammoniak verwiesen habe.   Aber du wirst lachen, denn z.B. Nitrat im Wasser kann man ab einer bestimmten Konzentration tatsächlich wahrnehmen. Das riecht dann so ähnlich wie Blaukorn. Einfach widerlich. 


@all 

Ich war nun schon an einigen Seen und Weiher zum Baden und habe dort nicht selten auch diesen "fischigen" Geruch wahrgenommen. Auf die Idee, dass hier etwas mit den Wasserwerten nicht stimmen könnte, bin ich deswegen noch nicht gekommen. Und in der Tat, es ging eigentlich immer mit der Temperatur des Wassers einher. 

Und wenn dieser dubiose einzelne schwarze Punkt auch noch kleiner als eine Karpfenlaus ist, was kann das dann noch gefährliches sein? 

OK, ab und zu mal einen Blick auf seine Wasserwerte zu werfen, insofern man mit den ermittelten Werten auch etwas anfangen kann, schadet nichts. Einen Nutzen sehe ich hier aber allenfalls in der Befriedigung der eigenen Neugier. Dann mal los. Ich bin selbst auch auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe jetzt Ammonium/Ammoniak und Nitrit gestestet.


Nitrit: 0,3 - 0,5 mg/l

Ammonium/Ammoniak: 0 - 0,5 mg/l


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo Maurix

und bei diesen Wasserwerten quälst du deine Fische nicht ?

Siehe zu , das du einen ordentlichen Filter bekommst , baue dir sellbst einen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo Patrick,



			
				azurit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Maurix
> 
> und bei diesen Wasserwerten quälst du deine Fische nicht ?




Tut er das? Womit denn?  Worte wie "quälen" sollte man m.E. mit etwas mehr bedacht einsetzen.   


MFG..Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2005)

Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl du hast es auf mich abgesehen auch vorhin mit dem Flter dann hab ich halt Koi und den falschen filter aber ich fange gerade mit Koi richtig an und da ist es doch erlaubt einen fehler zu machen oder icht.Habe ich dich in irgend einer weiße angegriffen das du dich so gegen mich aufspielst.Warum behauptest du ich QUÄLE MEINE FISCHE und der nächste schreibt zu deiner antwort WOMIT.

Verstehe dich nicht so ganz währ net wenn du mir schreibst was du gegen mich hast!!!



Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo!



Der Nitritwert ist zu hoch. Aber Wasserwechsel machst Du ja schon.
Ammonium/Ammoniak bei 0,5. Die Frage ist, wie hoch der PH-Wert ist.
Kalkausfällungen an den Pflanzen deuten schon auf einen höheren PH-Wert hin. In der Beschreibung zum Ammonium/Ammoniak-Test findest Du eine Tabelle, wo Du den tatsächlichen Ammoniak-Gehalt ablesen kannst. Oder poste einfach den PH-Wert des Wassers hier rein.

Der Stickstoffkreislauf ist aus dem Lot. Du musst dringend was unternehmen.
Füttern erst mal einstellen, ausreichenden Sauerstoffgehalt sicherstellen und den Besatz reduzieren. 
Mach mal ein Foto vom Teich und stelle das hier ein.

Lass Dich nicht von zweifelhaften Kommentaren anstacheln. Hier hat keiner was gegen Deine Person. Der Beitrag von Patrick ist durchaus sachlich gemeint und in der Sache richtig.  Deinen Fischen geht es gar nicht gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo Maurix


ich habe nichts gegen dich , warum sollte ich auch .
Lies dir mal bitte alle deine Beiträge durch , für mich sieht dies alles nach starker Sprunghaftigkeit aus , sorry .
Du stellst eine Frage nach über deinen Filter , als dir die Antworten nicht zusagen und Discusionen aufkommen , gehst du neue Koi kaufen .
Du bemerkst , das etwas mit deinem Koi nicht stimmt , beendest aber gleich wieder das Thema .
Springst von Sauerstoffkonzentrator über Ozon zum IKS und lässt das Thema stehen .
Sprichst von Teicherweiterung und kaufst neue Koi , schüttest Mittelchen ins Wasser , um diese klar oder weich zu bekommen .
Entschuldige , aber in meinem Alter kommt man da nicht mehr so schnell mit .
Wie wäre es denn , wenn du mit großzügigen Wasserwechsel anfängst und hier mit uns über einen passenden Filter discutierst ?
Wir versuchen doch alle , dir zu helfen , auch wenn es in deinen Augen vieleicht nicht so rüber kommt . 
Also , auf ein neues und sorry , wenn mein getipsel als "Angriff" rüberkam .


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo Maurix!

Poste hier bitte mal die von dir bislang gemessenen Wasserwerte und womit Du sie gemessen hast. Und messe auch die Werte des Wechselwassers (Leitungswasser?)


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jens, Hallo Maurix,

steht doch (fast) alles schon im Thread.

pH       7,5-8
NO2     0,3-0,5
NH3/4  0-0,5
Temp.  28°C 


Für Nitrit ergibt das einen etwaigen Anteil an Salptriger Säure zwischen 0,00005 und 0,000006mg/l. Wo soll hier ein Problem versteckt sein?  

Für den Ammoniak-Anteil kommt man auf einen Range zwischen 0 und 0,025mg/l. Mehr gibt der Test von Maurix nicht her. Auch hier kann ich tendentiell keinen Grund zur Besorgnis entdecken. 

Das Verständnis um diese Werte scheint hier einige Menschen deutlich mehr zu berühren als die Fische. Aber warum ist das so?

Wie ich das sehe, hat es da jemand (Maurix, das gilt dann dir  ) mit dem Füttern bei diesen Temperaturen zu gut gemeint. Mehr aber nicht. Aus dem Lot ist da überhaupt nichts, was sich durch das Reduzieren des Fütterns nicht auch wieder begradigen würde.

Aber vielleicht erklärt hier ja auch bald mal jemand worin sich all diese Bedenken begründen. 


MFG...Jürgen

P.S.  Maurix, in einem muss ich Jens Recht geben. Laß dich nicht durch zweifelhafte Kommentare zu etwas anstacheln


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

azurit schrieb:
			
		

> , schüttest Mittelchen ins Wasser , um diese klar oder weich zu bekommen .



Ich überhaupt keine Mittelchen ins Wasser geschütet ich habe nur im Forum gefrat ob ich das machen solle weil das wasser bei mir sehr kalkig ist aber mir wurde davon abgeraten also habe ich es gelassen.

Und du sagst ich habe so viele fragen gestell über das dann das dann wieder zu dem.Ich muss mir doch irgendwie gedanken über die sachen machen wenn ich das gerät doch garnicht richtig kenne und ich deshalb hier frage ob es sich lohnen würde wenn ich es mir kaufe und jetzt weiß ich das ich es nicht brauch also noch nicht.Es ist doch nicht falsch zu fragen Oder?


Zum thema zurück, soll ich jetzt einfach das füttern reduzieren oder nur noch jeden zweiten Tag füttern erst mal nicht mehr?


Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo Maurix,

vollkommen richtig. Zurück zum Thema.

Beschreibe doch einmal wieviel du von was wie oft gefütterst hast. Ohne das zu wissen kann man schlecht sagen "Fütter nur noch die Hälfte" oder ähnliches.


Ich finde deine Wissbegier zum Wohle der Tiere im übrigen klasse. Und wenn deine Fragen hier einigen "alten Hasen" auf den Keks gehen und du bei deren Antworten ähnlich fühlst, dann frage eben woanders.  


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Also ich mische ganz normale Sticks mit Koi bis 25 cm Futter und getrockneten bachkrebse zusammen und dann immer so viel wie sie in 10 Min fressen so geschätzt nicht ganz eine Hand Futter.Das Futter mische ich in einem extra Behälter zusammen.Und meine Fische mögen die Mischung.Aber an heißen Tagen mache ich auch über den Tag verteilt mehre kleine Portionen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

wow... das hört sich in meinen Augen für irrsinnig viel an, wenn ich Deine Fischanzahl richtig im Kopf habe... du hast doch nur ein paar Jung-Koi drinnen, oder hab ich da jetzt was verwechselt?

ich würd' auf alle Fälle mal weniger füttern, platzen die nicht schon?

Aber irgendwie komm ich da auch etwas durcheinander... hast du nicht geschrieben, sie würde nicht an die Oberfläche kommen? das Futter ist aber schwimmfutter...  wie können sie es dann fressen?

Oder holen sie es sich wenn Du ausser Sichtweite bist?


lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe mir den Platinium Ogan mit ca. 20cm geholt habe vorher schon Orenji ..... gehabt mit ca. 15cm und ein paar jung koi dazwischen.Zum fressen sind die Fische immer hochgekommen aber nur wenn ich weitgenug vom Teich entfernt war.Aber seit dem der Platinium Ogan Koi im Teich ist und der ist der größte im Teich kommen die alle munter hoch schwimmen durch den Teich fressen wenn ich am Teich sitze und vorhin war ich in den Teich gestiegen weil eine Pflanze in den gewachsen ist und da habe die sich nicht von stören lassen das wundert mich halt auch ein bissen.Hätte ich das schon vorher erwähnen sollen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

ist zwar schon länger her, dass meine Fische 20cm waren... aber da ich nichtmal jetzt eine Hand voll Futter auf einmal verfüttere und sie mir trotzdem zu wohl genährt vorkommen denke ich dass du ruhig mal wenigerfütern kannst ;-)


schau mal dass sie das Futter nicht in 10 sondern schon in 5 (wenn überhaupt) Minuten weg haben...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Ok.  




Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Hi Maurix,

da schließe ich mich den Worten von Doogie an. Etwas FDH (FrissDieHälfte) wird den Fischen nicht schaden. Das mit dem Futter mischen ist sicher kein schlechter Ansatz. Welche Sticks sind das überhaupt? Welche Futtersorten verwendest du?

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

...sprich: welche Marke, welches Produkt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Einmal die Sticks:
http://www.tetrapond.de/ap_static/s...AB97AB&filepath=de/sr/POND STICKS 3L 001.gif#

Das Koi Futter:
http://www.tetrapond.de/ap_static/s...ilepath=ce/sr/POND KOI STICKS JUNIOR 001.gif#


Und dann halt noch die getrockneten kleinen kraben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Hai nochmal!

Nur noch einmal zum Bedenken.
Ein Teich mit 2000 Litern Wasser, viel zu viel Fische, extreme Temperaturen, kein vernünftiger Filter, vermutlich kein funktionierendes Innenleben.
Das mit einer Reduzierung der Futtermenge in den grünen Bereich hebeln


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Wie ihr das schreibt hört sich das total Extrem an aber so schlimm ist es nicht 
guckt euch mal den Thread von mir bei Technik an vom Oase Filter Reinigung.Wegen den Temperaturen habe ich schon eine Überdachung gebaut die man bei bedarf hinstellt oder weg macht damit die Sonne nicht so extrem drauf scheint.und seit dem es bei mir draußen etwas kühler durch regen geworden ist sind die Fische auch nicht mehr so viel in den Ecken.



Ich glaube er das dieser Teich etwas zu klein ist für so viel Fische.  Oder?

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

der teich ist zu klein !!!
der filter ist kein biotec 18 !!!

warscheinlich ist es wohl ein foto zu deinen anfängen des teiches, wie lange war es noch her ......  5 jahre   





			
				Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Zum fressen sind die Fische immer hochgekommen aber nur wenn ich weitgenug vom Teich entfernt war.



die können doch gar nich hoch kommen, dem teich fehlt es an tiefe!



			
				Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Aber seit dem der Platinium Ogan Koi im Teich ist und der ist der größte im Teich kommen die alle munter hoch schwimmen durch den Teich fressen wenn ich am Teich sitze



ich kann ihn nirgens sehen, deinen platinium....


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

Das ist ja auch nicht mein Teich ich meinte ja auch nur das der Teich zu klein für den Fischbesatz.Mein Teich ist zwar klein aber immer NOCH groß genug für die Koi die ich derzeit habe denn sie sind NOCH nicht so groß.Das Bild war nur ein beispiel für einen zukleinen Teich.


Poste auch mal ein Bild von meinem Teich wenn´s morgen hell ist!  



Gruß    Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

äh, kuzre Frage: und wie wills du DEN erweitern? 
welche Seite willst Du einreissen?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

Das sieht man jetzt schlecht nach links geht es in den Garten rein.Aber der Teich kommt vielicht komplet in den Garten mal sehen wie meine Eltern platz machen.




Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

ok, hast recht, man sieht es schlecht ;-)

kannst mal dort rüber fotografieren?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

Ich habe gerade einen Koi von mir entdeckt der vor der Hinter flosse eine etwas offenen stelle hat aber der Koi ist noch klein und ich bekomme ihn nicht raus um ein Foto zu machen.Was jetzt?




Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

zuerst einmal nachdenken, ob es das was du schreiben willst wirklich noch zu diesem Thread gehört. 
Und dann, wenn dem wie in diesem Fall nicht so ist --> neuen Thread aufmachen, damit man sich halbwegs auskennt.

zur Frage: "offene Stelle" kann vieles sein, von Wunde über Entzündung bis zum Pilz... wenn's leicht geht fang ihn raus, setz ihn in ein anderes Becken (Stichwort 600l Tonne) und mach mal Fotos

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade einen Koi von mir entdeckt der vor der Hinter flosse eine etwas offenen stelle hat aber der Koi ist noch klein und ich bekomme ihn nicht raus um ein Foto zu machen.Was jetzt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Maurix

was macht denn der Koi ? Ist die Stelle verschwunden ?
Wo befindet sich denn diese Stelle , an der Unterseite , vor der Schwanzflosse ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

Also der Fleck befindet sich direkt seitlich von der hinter Flosse!Aber ich schaffe es nicht den Koi zu fangen.Ich glaube es ist ein Ghost.




Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

Hi 

ist es nur ein Fleck , oder eine offene Stelle , oder eher ein Pilz ?

Kannst du denn kein Bild davon machen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

also die stelle ist rot und sieht aus wie eine offene stelle ob es ein pilz ist weiß ich nicht genau.


----------

